# Will anyone be at Sebring Sunday...



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

as Audi will have both R10's out there for their 12 hour simulation(as Audi always does seemingly)?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Will anyone be at Sebring Sunday... (chernaudi)*

there will be thousands of people there Sunday with hangovers. The camping areas will empty out, then the race teams will head out.
IIRC Audi has always run their simulations on Monday. It was a mentioned a few times during the broadcast yesterday


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ah the smell of campfire smoke, horrible BO and booze all together in one.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Tanner74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanner74* »_Ah the smell of campfire smoke, horrible BO and booze all together in one.


this sums it up








dawn Sunday morning


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hahaha, hilarious.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Tanner74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanner74* »_Hahaha, hilarious. 

morning dew, stale beer, acrid smoke, stale beer, urine, exhaust, and don't forget the glorious smell of the porta-potty truck. That's the morning after


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like one of my camping trips not at a race track!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

We were in the car and on I95 all day, and the inside of the S4 didn't look much different.... other than there were no beer bottles, instead replaced by the Apple Juice drink box Anthony ordered at McDonalds across from Disney World when we pit-stopped off of the I4 near Orlando.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The apple juice from McDonald's used to come in a plastic cup!! 
I'm going to have to find out when they switched to juice boxes from Minute Maid.


----------

